# Baked Tahong (love this appetizer!)



## marcmanaois (Aug 6, 2009)

mussels recipe something i really enjoy or eat it with beer. 

Baked Tahong

*Ingredients:*

*3lbs mussels, steamed, on a half shell
1 1/2c garlic, chopped
1/2c spring onions, chopped
1c cream cheese
1/2c vegetable oil
1tbsp cayenne pepper*



*Procedure:*

*- arrange mussels on a baking tray.
- heat oil in pan and fry garlic until golden brown then set aside with oil.
- top mussels with cream cheese, spring onions, garlic oil, and dash of cayenne pepper. 
- after topping all mussels, bake in 225F pre-heated oven. Bake until cream cheese has melted. Will melt in less than 5mins
- serve hot with fried wanton
*


----------

